#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Fuel Facility distances drom active runways.

## Zbigmiller

My question,  we plan on locating a new fuel facility adjacent "to the right side" of an active gravel Assault Runway along side MSR 1 (main service road) near the position of a Clamshell structure which is also positioned alongside MSR 1.  This location will best serve all tracked vehicles/rolling stock/ and Helicopters as we plan on placing A/C Hot refueling skids near the fuel facility in order to train our Helicopter crews in the most realistic environment possible.  Yet after exhaustive research & reading through several poorly writing FAA instruction I cannot determine the distances required from the active Assault Runway to where the new fuel facility can be legally located.  We are to position this above ground all fuel tanks being AST's, fuel facility not behind (departure) or in front (approch) of the Assault runway but alongside the Runway within the PCMS Cantonment area, yet to my best efforts I cannot find the safe distance requirement in order to position the new facility correctly & without future relocation expenses alongside our Assault Runway,  any assistance you could provide would be most appreciated.   Also have though about installing a (Jersey Barrier) type of device or structure but the additional cost would be high & probably not benificial to an Aircraft careening down the runway sideways smashing through the fence line and into a cement barrier.  THANKS LARGE in your assistance & have a nice day.

See More: Fuel Facility distances drom active runways.

----------

